# The competition Meats for HavaBBQ 2010



## bbally (Mar 2, 2010)

I am posting the competition meats I presented at Havabbq

These are the meats as I presented them. Sorry forgot to take a picture of the ribs and the whiskey cake.

The Hickory:








The salmon for Anything Butt

























The chicken













The Ribs:

No freakin pic of the ribs

The Pulled Pork:







The Brisket:







Thanks for looking.


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 2, 2010)

Congrats Bob, very nice presentation. Salmon and brisket look outstanding.


----------



## ronp (Mar 2, 2010)

Nice, it all looks good, I especially like the chicken.


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 2, 2010)

Looking Good. Especially the fish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rdknb (Mar 2, 2010)

Good Job Devil Dog


----------



## fired up (Mar 2, 2010)

So what were your scores?  How did you place in each category? How many teams were there? Was it KCBS sanctioned?


----------

